# Psd or jpeg?



## Laurenr (Jul 13, 2010)

I am working with Mac, and am using PS Elements to edit photos. I then transfer the photos into iPhoto. If I apply any "layers" in PSE it coverts my photo to Psd. 

When I try to post a Psd on this site, I get a message that I don't have the proper "security" somethingorother. 

I need to either find out how to get the proper security deal, or I need to convert the Pse photos to Jpeg.

Any ideas?

Lauren


----------



## alphageek (Jul 13, 2010)

Laurenr said:


> I am working with Mac, and am using PS Elements to edit photos. I then transfer the photos into iPhoto. If I apply any "layers" in PSE it coverts my photo to Psd.
> 
> When I try to post a Psd on this site, I get a message that I don't have the proper "security" somethingorother.
> 
> ...



PSD is the native format for elements and stores all your "layers" stuff and other data so you can continue to edit.

You're going to have to convert back to Jpg to upload here, print it anywhere, etc...


----------



## Laurenr (Jul 13, 2010)

Precisely, ...so how do I convert?


----------



## Wheaties (Jul 13, 2010)

In a mac you can save the pic as a jpeg as an option when saving from you PS editor. You can also open the file info and change it there.


----------



## Parson (Jul 13, 2010)

Choose "save as" from the file menu. Be sure to flatten the image and if you've been working in CMYK, covert it to RGB so it's not huge and shows up right on the web site.


----------



## darrin1200 (Jul 14, 2010)

Remember to save a copy of the PSD file before you flatten and convert. This file has all your change information in it. If you lose it, you will have to start over even if you only need to undo one thing.

I just getting started, but I would keep at least 3 copies of your images.
1. The origional from the camera.
2. The layered PSD copy from PS
3. The final output copy

Darrin
Timber Elegance


----------



## Sylvanite (Jul 14, 2010)

Under photoshop elements, you can either click File->Save As, and save as a jpg, or (my preference) File->Save for Web.  That brings up a dialog that lets you choose the image dimensions, amount of compression and see the results (both file size and image quality).

A couple other useful tools in PSE are Image->Resize->Image Size (which lets you resize the image and then perform other operations before saving), and Enhance->Unsharp Mask, which I prefer to Enhance->Adjust Sharpness.  

I usually perform most edits to the full-size photo (crop, blemish removal, lighting correction, color correction, etc.), save (as psd), resize, sharpen, and then save for web (as jpg).

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------

